# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Kjo jam unë

## snow

hey ,
si ja kaloni more njerez? un jam snow dhe jam 15.
jam nga tirana po jetoj ne usa .
miresejugjeta .

----------


## InF-Sm[0]keR

Mire se erdhe snow ja kalofsh mire ne shoqerine e forunistave :buzeqeshje: 
Te pershendes 

Bye byee

----------


## ice_storm

mire se erdhe

shpresoj tja kalosh mire


p.s:  mos shko nga padogana se se ke mush akoma moshen loool jks  :perqeshje:

----------


## Parmisti

Mir se erdhe Snow Dhe ja kalofsh sa mo mir bofsh qef.. Ene jep icik mo teper informacione per veten tate.. Bye BYe

----------


## bajko

mire se na erdhe snow...

pac miresi embaresi ne jete...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Welcome To Us  :ngerdheshje:  Mire se vjen midis nesh.Te uroj tia kalosh sa me mire ne forum. Dhe nje gje Shpresoj te jesh me te madhin Ac.MiLaN  :buzeqeshje:  


Me Respekt Clay_More

----------


## Dito

*Welcome ne www.forumi shqiptar.com

__________________________________________________  _________
Mos kompliko jeten tende nese nuk eshte e nevojshme.*

----------


## ledi01

mireseerdhe dhe qofsh me kembe te mbare!!!!

----------


## StormAngel

Mire se erdhe snow.Paske nje emer interesant qe e perdor ne forum,snow,shume simbolike.
Nejse,te urroj te kalosh sa me mire ketu me ne.Befsh qejf sa me shume. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Flori

Mire se erdhe snow ja kalofsh mire ne shoqerine e forunistave




_FLoRI_

----------


## Rebele

mire se erdhe snow
shpresoj tja kalosh mire me ne

----------


## invisible girl

Mire se erdhe snow !!!
Kalofsh mire me te gjithe ketu ne kete forum!!!

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mire se erdhe.. Ktu ne Forum Kalofesh mire. ktu mes nesh.fat ne jet..
Prezentim pak .. emer sdi a te paskan len Prinderit. hic..

Tung

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## Davius

Mire se na gjete snow, besoj se do gjesh gjithmone ngrohtesi ne kete forum dhe do kalosh caste te paharueshme...

cdo te mire te sjellt jeta...

----------


## aida_83

Mire Se Na Erdhe Snow Ja Kalofsh Sa Me Mire Ketu Midis Nesh .......ciao

----------


## TiLoNcE

mir se erdhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kumanovarja

U welcome have fun....

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

Mir se herdhe snow  ketu  me ne ,do tja kalosh bukur  ne forumin shqiptar ! 


  BYEundefined

----------


## snow

mire se  ju gjeta te gjitheve .dhe shpresoj tja kaloj mire ne mes tuaj se dukeni mikprites   :Kercim i gezuar:  .
hej ti  clay_more :RROFTE MILANI  :boing 4:

----------


## snow

Hej Njerz E Cfardo Qe Doni Te Dini Pysni Pa Frike Se Mund Edhe Te Merrni Pergjigje.

----------

